
Like video games? You may be playing with government propaganda [audio] - e-sushi
http://blogs.reuters.com/great-debate/2016/04/21/like-video-games-you-may-be-playing-with-government-propaganda/
======
cooper12
Just a note that this is a podcast and not an article. (So maybe the title
should include (audio) or something) Also, from the blurb posted, I'm not sure
if the title is accurate because it specifically mentions the game _IS
Defense_ and then says it talked to a guy on "how to build a better propaganda
game". Then again it is a 24-minute podcast and maybe Reuters just didn't
write it well.

------
FrozenVoid
Every game studio has its own agenda, beyond profit. It doesn't take a genius
to realize a million-user game has social influence, and the game
studio/company could be paid or coerced to adhere to some agenda. People still
think video gaming is some niche nerd hobby, while its actually one of most
popular forms of entertainment. Video games has more influence than books,
cinema and TV combined - they are concentrated and repeated content following
one narrative vs many-narrative media. Some governments, think tanks and
interest groups already realized how immersive content works on the brain(as
separate constructed reality) and its vast influence on the critical segments
of society in their mental development stages. Memory is working with content
from the games the same way as if it was equally important to real-life goals
and tasks: the virtual worlds and escapism they represent are actually future
models of reality for most people, changing their internal mental models of
what is socially right/wrong. (not that "violent video games cause violence"
\- its "video games treat violence as glamorous and unrealistic, with minimal
consequences" changing perspectives and opinion of violence)

------
mywittyname
Most of the military FPS games I've played in the last 10 or so years with a
story line have a ton of active military members credited. CoD4:MW [1] credits
five active military personnel for advising, offers special thanks to several
divisions of the USMC and US Army, and many of the other people given special
thanks have be credited on several other military games (and nothing but).

These games are clearly great recruiting tools for the US military. I wouldn't
be surprised if we eventually have evidence that the US military was a large
influence behind the proliferation of military shooter games from 2004 onward.
Perhaps pushing larger publishers to creating "realistic" games by offering
them resources in exchange for casting the military in a favorable light. Much
like how they influence Hollywood by giving them access to billion dollar war
machines for their movies.

[1] Example: [http://www.mobygames.com/game/windows/call-of-
duty-4-modern-...](http://www.mobygames.com/game/windows/call-of-
duty-4-modern-warfare/credits)

------
datalus
Deus Ex is totally a New World Order, Illuminati propaganda game series. /s

------
Zikes
Note: George Weidman might be better known as SuperBunnyHop.

